# G22



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Now they think that they can get away with leaving us'sn out.:smt1099
Yeah Right:smt033
Folks: put on a display to educate the g19'ners 
Don't need pictures:
It's a Glock:mrgreen:
Post your G22 support of the year:mrgreen:


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

*newbie with glock*

hi gud day! Im newbie with glocks and i have just received a glock G22 as a gift. will anybody give me some advise about this fa? whats the pros and cons? thanks!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

rmglock22: Sir; The G22 was introduced as the go between 9-44-45
Outstanding unit; was tried as the 10mm but didn't fly. Has more felt recoil
so I'm told. I enjoy mine. more accurate than I.
Mighty fine Gift.

Post your thoughts and many a Glockster will appear with quality opinions.

Good Shooting

Craig


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

*thanks to an info*

thanks craig. more info please....


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Not sure*

rmglock22: Sir; I'm not sure what to add.
Be careful with reloads and hand loads. Have had some reports that the G22 has had some problems with ka-boom.
Limp wrist will cause incomplete cycling
Firm grip; good to go
180 grain jacketed 
Don't buy just one box to shoot.:smt023
15 x 3 rounds of shooting and you are out.:smt083

good shooting

Craig


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't forget: Trigger reset!


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

sir glockamania: what do you mean with "trigger reset"? what does it mean?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

rmglock22: Sir; I'm not sure about glockmania's thoughts about reset; unless with trigger modifications.
Suppose that you use Glockmiester's competition trigger;
Included in the packaging is the adjustable trigger; part of Glockmiester's 
deal is over-travel; 
It is adjustable: overdone; trigger will not reset.
Meaning: when you pull trigger nothing happens.
Suggest you go to Glockmiesters site and most if not all Glock questions are answered.

Craig


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sirs: ka boom to g22? how could we refrain from this? shall we replace the barrel? what barrel would you advise? thanks!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

rmglock22: Sir; the recorded info "Kaboom" seem to revolve 'reloads'
Personal experience: I have none.
What I know about is from reading and trying to glean info.
Does it discourage me: NO. 
Have other guns Kaboomed: Yes. 
Is it because it's a Glock that more attention is paid?
Don't know.

In a Manuel from Glock: Recommends not using reloads.
I don't use Reloads. 
Will I have a problem? 
All tools can and do have "a moment" Will I loose sleep?

I still have my G22; you shouldn't have to guess at my answer.

Last but not least: Go to Glockmiester's site: 
Go to Glocktalkfrorm:


----------

